

Learning Ruby on Rails Book/Tutorial Literature - dansman

I have spent some effort in learning ruby on rails. So far I only used tutorials that guide you step by step through how to build some page. I am wondering is there a book or any kind of literature out there that explains ruby on rails to programmers/engineers/coders NOT beginners?<p>Thanks guys for helping
======
shepbook
I've heard good things about "The Rails 3 Way". I've not used it yet. I'm
still in the "beginner" levels and I've found railstutorial.org to be
invaluable.

For Beginners: <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book>

(potentially) For Those More Experienced: [http://www.amazon.com/Rails-
Edition-Addison-Wesley-Professio...](http://www.amazon.com/Rails-Edition-
Addison-Wesley-Professional-Series/dp/0321601661)

------
pilot_pirx
about Rails:

\- Rails Antipatterns

\- Rails 3 in Action

\- The Rails 3 Way

\- Ruby for Rails

about Ruby:

\- Eloquent Ruby

\- Design Patterns in Ruby

\- Well Grounded Rubyist

\- Metaprogramming Ruby

~~~
dansman
thanks guys for the comments. Will try them out and post my experiences ...

